# Death Guard army project



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok so I'm starting a new CSM army but due to some issues with my attention span (mostly my complete lack of) I have decided to keep me on track i would post my progress on here, so feel free to give any advice or criticism (constructive) also this is purely a painting project so more concerned about being fluffy than codex compliant, thanks


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok so here is my first squad (unpainted) so far I'm happy with my conversions (will see how i feel about them in the morning) am planning on getting them painted tomorrow will post new pics then.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Liking the look of those! The bases are nice and the use of the barbed wire stuff is really cool. Look forward to seeing more here!


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Test mini completed, very happy with the results! :so_happy:


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Three more ready wooop!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I like them. The poses are great, and I like that their original scheme can be made out under the grime. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you very much, I'm not 100% happy with the bolter's too much rust i think (if that's possible for a plague marine) maybe change the casing to green to match shoulder pad trim. what does everyone else think?

just looked at the covers of the Horus Heresy books featuring the Death Guard on them and the bolter cases appear to be black. black isn't really in the pallet of paints I'm using, this is going to require some thinking.....


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Great start, anything nurgley grabs my eye.

Regarding the bolter, look at the Space Marine Tactical Squad stock imagery on GW. These guys once served for the Emperor so Its good to look at how their appearance once was. The bolter's colour differs from the magazine to the actual body of the gun, try and take that and alternate the rust and damage between the two colours.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Just a variant between the parts of the bolter might be enough. The bolter body one color. The "handguard" front portion of the bolter another color. A third color for the magazine. Make the magazine slightly newer in appearance as mags are more or less disposable and the original mag woill be long gone.

By differentiating between parts I think you will improve the look of the model.

All in all they are nice models, well converted and painted.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what parts have u used to make these , i really like them alot.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

That's really nice; I can just make our the original white and green-trim even with all the mud and plague over the top. Really nice. A much better interpretation than GW's "MAKE THEM GREEN" Plague Marines, I feel.


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.

They're basically all tactical marine parts just used the same knee-less legs and chest's without eagles. 

Here's the rest of the first group.


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

First squad finished andd im out of models to paint 

Hurry up fw and deliver my sorcerer!!!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just wondering if you mind saying how u painted the armour and weapons like the effect


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Before I started painting I basically just gouged away at the the model with my clippers and used my pinvice to put lots of small pock-marks in it.

I painted the armour using these steps.
undercoat black spray
2nd undercoat stirland mud (textured paint for added nurglyness)
base coat dheneb stone
drybrush skull white
wash very watered down chaos black (very very little paint)
wash devland mud

Then i put a dot of chestnut ink into the pock-marks and battle damage and just dragged it directly downwards with a fine detail brush.

The rust is just calthan brown drybrushed with snakebite leather with another lighter drybrush of fiery orange washed with devland mud.


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Got bored waiting for FW so chopped up some old terminators, three down three to come hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

Next three Terminators ready.


----------

